# Fire HD 10 - no volume control



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I just got the HD 10 - but can't control the volume.  It's so low I can barely hear anything.  There doesn't seem to be any directions or way to raise the volume.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Does this help any?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201829160

Or do you mean that you tried the buttons and nothing happens?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Andra.  

Yes!  There were no instructions that came with the Fire.  I googled and didn't find it.  Problem solved.


----------

